# Clinton Foundation Child Trafficking Ring Investigation



## Mrs. M.

*BREAKING: WikiLeaks Just Dropped A Nuke On Hillary! See Potential Clinton Foundation Child Trafficking Ring! -*

According to a story published by Charisma news, it was a blogger on social media who first discovered the connection between Hillary Clinton and child trafficker Laura Silsby.

Silsby is the former director of "The New Life Children's Refuge."  She was caught trying to kidnap 33 Haitian children, most of whom had families. By following the trail of declassified Wikileaks emails the social media blogger discovered that Huma Abedin was "constantly forwarding emails to Hillary Clinton" about Laura Silsby's organization.

The blogger also linked Clinton emails to an attempt to protect Laura Silsby from prosecution.

The blogger known as PleadingtheYiff was a user on social media website Reddit according to a Daily News article which Charisma News quoted in their story.  They suggested that there was a connection to Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's Chief of Staff Cheryl Mills and others after finding emails that appear to be drafts after extradition.

The discovery also included Wikileaks emails from Hillary Clinton, the content of which reveal Clinton contacting a lawyer regarding ten people arrested involved in the child trafficking ring.  It was also revealed that the lawyer who represented Silsby was a convicted child sex trafficker.

As if this were not enough, the blogger discovered at least one Wikileaks email in which they were discussing the cost of transporting the children!

Another connection to Mrs. Clinton is her husband who according to a Daily Mail report went to Haiti as a "United Nations special envoy" to seek a "resolution," after 4 of the people involved in the child trafficking ring (including Laura Silsby) were arrested and imprisoned by the Haitian government.

Journalist Sue Reid of the Daily Mail reports:
The situation is viewed so seriously by the Americans that former President Bill Clinton, now a United Nations special envoy, has arrived in Haiti to negotiate a solution.
Haiti earthquake: Missionaries led by Laura Silsby accused of 'stealing orphans' | Daily Mail Online


Mrs.Clinton made mention of her work for children repeatedly throughout her campaign and during her presidential debates. Is this the kind of work she is talking about?

Charisma News reports:





The Clinton family's connections to convicted sex offender Jeffrey Epstein raise concerns over newly discovered connections between Hillary Clinton and convicted child abductor Laura Silsby. (Reuters photos)

A user of the social media website Reddit who backs Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump claims to have unearthed evidence that connects Hillary Clinton to convicted child abductor Laura Silsby. The thread was started by Redditor "PleadingtheYiff," who wrote:

_The individual in question is one Laura Silsby, former director of The New Life Children's Refuge. She was caught trying to steal 33 children from the country, most of whom were not even orphans and had families._

_Hillary has a LONG history of interest in Ms. Silsby. Wikileak emails dating back till at least 2001 have been found in her archives discussing Laura's NGO. Laura had claimed she planned to build an orphanage in the Dominican Republic, but authorities in the country said she never submitted an application for this purpose. They instead located to Haiti._

_Sources:_


_Huma Abedin was constantly forwarding Hillary articles on this woman's organization:_

_One of the first things Hillary did when she took over the scene in Haiti was *to get Laura off the hook*:_

_And the attorney who represented Laura Silsby? A man who was himself convicted as a sex trafficker:_

_Even more disturbing, we uncovered an email in Wikileaks where they are literally pricing how much it costs to transport children:_

_Again, this was the same group that got busted by Haitian Authorities trying to Traffic kids._

_They're in the Clinton Emails:_

_Pitch for funding or some [expletive], super sketchy._

_This looks like Mills & co are drafting statements following extradition._

_read more at charisma news link: _
Redditor: Clintons' Connection to Laura Silsby Discovered?
_http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1249280/Haiti-earthquake-Missionaries-led-Laura-Silsby-accused-stealing-orphans.html
	
_
Redditor: Clintons' Connection to Laura Silsby Discovered?

Why didn't the Clinton Foundation ever release the 14.8 billion dollars that was earmarked for Haiti after the 2010 earthquake?  Where is that money?  The Former Senate President of Haiti has repeatedly asked for an explanation from the Clinton Foundation which was appointed to receive the Relief Effort Money collected on behalf of the Haitian people.


It appears that not only did the Clinton Foundation exploit the Haitian people but Huma Abedin's emails suggest Mrs. Clinton's personal involvement in assisting the exploitation of the children of Haiti via child trafficking.  Mrs. Clinton is the Democrat presidential candidate in the Nov. 8 presidential election.

In a breaking news story, it is reported that Huma Abedin is going to cooperate with the FBI in the criminal investigation of Hillary Clinton.

Considering the sheer scope and breadth of the criminal investigation of Hillary Clinton and the Clinton Foundation, I would say that is a wise decision.


This report about Mrs. Clinton visiting Jeffrey Epstein's paedophile island 6 times and Mr. Clinton visiting the island 28 times is the tip of the iceberg.  What the reporter in the video above is referencing seems to be connected to a previous announcement by Steve Pieczenik about an ongoing coup and a counter coup which is being initiated by the Clinton's on the one side and the NYPD and the FBI and other branches of our intelligence community on the other side.  The video below connects the dots, the pattern emerges and the big picture comes to life.


Steve Pieczenik is a very credible source with impeccable credentials.  He is a man who knows what he is talking about.

Pulitzer prize winning journalist Mary McGrory described Stephen Pieczenik as "one of the most 'brilliantly competent' men in the field of terrorism".  You can read more about Dr. Steve Pieczenik on this Wikipedia link.
Steve Pieczenik - Wikipedia

It has taken the combined efforts of New York's finest - the NYPD, the FBI, the CIA, and men such as Steve Pieczenik to counter Clinton's coup and bring down the biggest unindicted criminals in American history.  One of them is a former US president and the other is a presidential candidate who believes she is too big to be brought down. The American people believe otherwise.

Truly we are living in unprecedented times.  The hope is that they will indict Hillary Clinton before November 8th.  Before she has the opportunity to rig one last election, the most important election in US history.  Otherwise she may just become the first president in history to be sworn in while being under multiple criminal investigations by the FBI.

May God save us from such a day.








_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## JakeStarkey

The child trafficking was done by the Trump Foundation ring.

You got the wrong foundation.


----------



## Right Smarts

There is a lot -- _*A LOT*_ -- of smoke on this issue. I once considered it farfetched conspiratorial nonsense. Now? I'm not sure. The next few months are going to be some of the most interesting in the history of American politics.


----------



## Alex.

nothing would surprise me with these money hungry lunatics.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

RWNJs will do anything and tell any lie to get Putin into the Oval Office.


----------



## Jroc

Alex. said:


> nothing would surprise me with these money hungry lunatics.




The Clintons love Haiti they make tons of money there..


Clinton's HAITI Cash Machine..How Clinton cronyism took advantage of Suffering Black people


----------

